# Una duda sobre k3b (solucionado)

## cameta

Hola,

con la última version de k3b 1.70.0 he tenido que añadir mi usuario a los grupos haldaemon y plugdev para que se detecte la grabadora de dvds.

¿Es esto correcto? Si funciona, pero k3b también funciona como root y eso no significa que deba de hacerse.

----------

## Latinvs

No te sé decir porque soy bastante novato, pero quizá te interese saber que está disponible la versión 1.91-rc2.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

plugdev seguramente, pero haldaemon, no creo que se necesite

----------

## cameta

Lo probaré y ya diré alguna cosa.

----------

## cameta

Tenias razón: Haldaemon no era necesario.

----------

